# Not aggressive just scared



## rayn2754 (Jun 18, 2012)

I just got my first tegu about a week and a half ago from a local breeder that told me my juvie was already tamed which don't seem to be the case. she is not aggressive at all but just scared which is understandable being a new place but I think its just me its afraid of. She seems to love its enclosure ..she always out and about either basking or soaking in her water dish. The problem I am having though is that every time I even get near the viv she freaks out and will run back and forth bashing herself on the viv walls...I haven't really taken her out except twice once to feed her which she refuses to do outside her home and it stresses her out so much that I don't even do it anymore and another time to soak her which she.didn't seem to mind. I usually just stick my hand in there and won't move it so she can come to me but usually she just hides in her log so ill leave.her alone for a little bit. I know she probably just need time but I figured id see if anyone has any advice or I am I moving to fast for her?


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jun 18, 2012)

_Welcome to the site 

It takes time, but they're more skittish when small anyway. She may have been calm with her previous owners since they worked with her. But she doesn't know you, new sites, sounds and smells take time to categorize and get over. Continue what you're doing an in time she'll come around_


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 18, 2012)

It is an Argentine?

I would keep it in a place where you hang out so she can see you a lot. Sit by the cage and read, play on the laptop, etc. Don't mess with her, just be there. Then reach in the cage to provide water, etc. Eventually she will see you as the bringing of good things like food, and not as a scary monster. But she is in a brand new place. I have new babies and I sit by them every day. I touch them, talk to them, etc.


----------



## HeatherN (Jun 18, 2012)

i second laura's suggestion! i happen to get all baby/juvi lizards that end up being scared out of their wits by people. i get it; crazy new stuff! but i would just listen to (quiet) music or read or even talk on the phone next to the cages to get them used to me and the little bits of usual noise i make. eventually they HAVE to stop bashing themselves into the glass/wood and take a cautious look. your stolid attitude seems to get them to sooner or later realize "oh, this thing isn't here to chew me up", then i always used the "ignore them" style taming (described in great detail in the taming portion of this forum) to reenforce the notion that you're there to help, not to harm, to love, not to strangle.


----------



## rayn2754 (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for all the great advice...guess I got to give her some time. I usually go up to her enclosure and will talk to her often in.hopes this will help show her that I am not here to eat her! Yesterday however she did come up and sniff my hand before running away so that's something!!! And I am recently finding out she isn't a black and white argentine that I asked for and the guy said she was..she's gold! Not like I have a big problem with this because I still plan on working with her still


----------



## laurarfl (Jun 19, 2012)

I was wondering about that.  They are a bit more flighty when young, but do tame down. it just takes a bit more time.


----------

